# 4 days - 3 nights Costa Rica



## csudell (May 11, 2010)

where would you stay?
how expensive is food?
going for our 15 year anniversary the first week in November.  
what is the weather like?

alternative to Costa Rica is Cancun 

thanks!!


----------



## Canuck (May 26, 2010)

Oh I love Costa Rica!  I spent 2 months traveling around.....there are so many things to see and do.  I guess I have to ask what you like to do?  Hike? Kayak? Beach? Spa?
November is the end of rainy season.  Don't worry, it will rain for an hour....BIG RAIN, and then the sun will come out.  Makes everything feel clean.  However, the roads are not great and you can get stuck in mud.


----------

